# Snake whacking day comes to Aus



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

*Published:* January 17, 2007 12:00am
*Source: *http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21072453-1242,00.

It was probably posted before but take a read:


THE nation's biggest wildlife rescue organisation is calling for calm after an explosion of panicked householders carrying out a "vendetta" against snakes. 
The NSW Wildlife Information and Rescue Service (WIRES) said it is receiving a flurry of distressing calls about unnecessary snake killings, as fear grows following an increase of the reptiles in urban areas - and a number of snake bite incidents around Australia. 
The organisation has issued an alert for calm, just three days after a 16-year-old boy died from an eastern brown snake bite he received at Whalan Reserve, in Sydney's west. 
WIRES Sydney call centre manager Mandy Page said her staff were hearing an increasing number of horror stories about people trying to deal with snakes on their own, particularly after the boy's death. 
"We've had a horrible one last night where people just bashed a python to death for no reason, and they're completely harmless," Ms Page said. 
"They left it only half-dead and the neighbours, who were very distraught, rang us. People have obviously got this huge snake vendetta and fear now even more than they have before. 



"We get 20 to 30 snake calls every day this time of year, but it's just noticeable hysteria and panic in the last couple of days even more than usual." 
She said many people rang for assistance to remove a snake from their yard - or even killed it - because they were afraid for their children. 
She said if people saw a snake they should bring their pets inside, get a good description if possible and then ring WIRES on (02) 8977 3333.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 12, 2008)

Same old story...doesn't get better as the years go on. 

And it gets very tiring trying to educate people...especially when people don't want to listen.




RedEyeGirl said:


> She said if people saw a snake they should bring their pets inside, get a good description if possible and then ring WIRES on (02) 8977 3333.


Or Sydney Wildlife on their 24 hour hotline number.  9413 4300


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

lol


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 12, 2008)

thats so pathetic. 

people that is,...not the story.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

do you know if it has been posted bfor? soz if it was.


----------



## ryno2085 (Nov 12, 2008)

So hard to educate people on this stuff... people are just losing control because of the hype the media creates whenever someone gets bitten.

If i get a call for a snake ill get there ASAP to try avoid people taking matters into their own hands. We need more reptile shows around sydney IMO. I dont think ive ever seen one around the Northern Beaches...


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 12, 2008)

It's so ridiculous. If someone died from a dog attack, no one's going to declare a _vendetta_ against dogs, now are they?

I hate the human race sometimes.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I hate the human race all of the time!:evil::evil::evil:







Lokk at this pic:evil::?


----------



## xycom (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep, same old story.

I got called out to a snake baled up under a veranda by a dog this afternoon. By the time I got there, 30 minutes had past and the dog was still under the veranda barking at the animal when I got out of the car. About 20 seconds after I walked in the front door the dog came running out shaking a large Blue tongue which I had to put down.

The number for the *Badgar* 24 hour hotline in Melbourne and Western Victoria is *1300 223 427* or *1300 BADGAR* 


Per


----------



## ryno2085 (Nov 12, 2008)

xycom said:


> Yep, same old story.
> 
> I got called out to a snake baled up under a veranda by a dog this afternoon. By the time I got there, 30 minutes had past and the dog was still under the veranda barking at the animal when I got out of the car. About 20 seconds after I walked in the front door the dog came running out shaking a large Blue tongue which I had to put down.
> 
> ...



Yeah what is it with people and their dogs??? These people on a standard rescue i went to asked me why a brushtail possum was on their varanda during the day and wouldnt leave... it was because their dog was also on the veranda barking at it / jumping on the table etc.

They thought it was funny, idiots.


----------



## Miss_Croft (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm if the python was say a kangaroo (Another Australian protected animal) – then the RSPCA (Only lovers of fury animals) would be demanding charges be laid and that the person who did such a thing to the animal is only one step from becoming a psycho serial killer. 

In the case of the blue tongue – if that was a wallaby or another fury animal the dog would be deemed a dangerous dog and be put down.

But alas – reptiles are cold blooded and do not have soft fur and as a result are not treated the same. 

May the python and blue tongue rest in peace. And SHAME on the RSCPA for claiming they are there for _ALL_ Creatures Great and small – but instead turning a blind eye on the helpless python and blue tongue.


----------

